# Posted in Sig but I guess this is the best spot for it...



## sig09 (Nov 10, 2008)

Used sig 2009 15rnds at 30' 3rd time at the range.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

...And you got a couple replies to it as well: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=16619


----------

